

Mirage OS 2014 review: IPv6, TLS, Irmin, Jitsu and community growth - lelf
http://openmirage.org/blog/2014-in-review

======
amirmc
There's lots more coming in 2015. We've had many requests about how to begin
contributing so we put together some Pioneer Projects. We're constantly adding
to this list and they're suitable for various skill levels.

[https://github.com/mirage/mirage-www/wiki/Pioneer-
Projects](https://github.com/mirage/mirage-www/wiki/Pioneer-Projects)

------
bitroliest
Unrelated to the TI-83 calculator MirageOS -
[http://www.detachedsolutions.com/mirageos/](http://www.detachedsolutions.com/mirageos/)

Would be quite the feat to do IP networking on that hardware..

